

Ask HN: Who's hiring contract/part-time sales/bd? - tritri

I&#x27;m currently a software engineer, more interested in the sales&#x2F;business development side of start-ups. Who&#x27;s interested in a contract&#x2F;part-time sales&#x2F;business development associate?
======
drewvolpe
We're actually looking for some more sales help at DataKin and have been
toying with training software developers, as we have a fairly technical
product. I'd be interested in talking. Send me some info on yourself and what
you're looking for: a@dewdrops.net

~~~
tejasm
It looks like your mailbox is full.

~~~
drewvolpe
Sorry about that. It's fixed.

